# Starter Overloads



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The mounting straps for a bell box. :laughing: I'll never look at one of those the same ever again.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Peter D said:


> The mounting straps for a bell box. :laughing: I'll never look at one of those the same ever again.


Well, that was too easy! :laughing:

The beveled center hole gave it away for me.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

A classic. I think I may use that picture the next time someone objects to sold state overloads. That's all I ever use any more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

347sparky said:


> Well, that was too easy! :laughing:
> 
> The beveled center hole gave it away for me.


The is a real beauty. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I showed the guy who does most of our motor control work this picture today and he was like "WTF"! :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm amazed they fit so perfectly.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

JRaef said:


> A classic. I think I may use that picture the next time someone objects to sold state overloads. That's all I ever use any more. Thanks for sharing.


 But they often have such a wide range, you just dial it up when it trips...much easier than putting a mounting strap in place of an overload element.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> But they often have such a wide range, you just dial it up when it trips...much easier than putting a mounting strap in place of an overload element.


You can't fix stupid...

But most SSOLs have some form of sealing the setting. yes, someone can break the seal and tweak it. But at least it leaves evidence of tampering so when the motor burns up, you know who to talk to.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I'm amazed they fit so perfectly.


And I always have some. :whistling2:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

JRaef said:


> You can't fix stupid...
> 
> But most SSOLs have some form of sealing the setting. yes, someone can break the seal and tweak it. But at least it leaves evidence of tampering so when the motor burns up, you know who to talk to.


 I guess my point is that, even if they have a seal, changing the setting on a SSOL is easier than jumping out or replacing the thermal style ones. In both cases it leaves evidence, but it is not likely that any one will look until after the motor has burned up.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

JRaef said:


> A classic. I think I may use that picture the next time someone objects to sold state overloads. That's all I ever use any more. Thanks for sharing.


Any new starter installs I push for the solid state too.


----------

